# Giant Defy Advanced 2 - Colors ?



## Askeptic (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello,

I am hoping to make my first road bike purchase this weekend, and that bike will be the 2017 Giant Defy Advanced 2. If someone owns this bike, can you please help with the two color options? My LBS does not have either color in stock so making the decision off a picture online is tough.

1) Composite / White / Blue
2) Neon Red

My questions are -

1) Does the Neon Red really look red? The picture makes it look Orange.
2) Do either colors feature more of a matte finish, or do both only have a gloss finish? (I prefer matte). In the pics, it looks like it is part matte and the highlights are gloss.
3) I know color is very opinionated, but if anyone has seen both of the bikes together, does one obviously look better?

Honestly, neither would be my first choice of colors, but I do like what the bike offers for the price, and I enjoy the ride so I have landed my decision on this.

Thanks!


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

I've seen them in person and I like the red. Reminds of a blood orange. Don't recall if it was gloss or matte but I did like it. It is loud - but in a good way.


----------



## Askeptic (Jan 3, 2017)

FasterStronger said:


> I've seen them in person and I like the red. Reminds of a blood orange. Don't recall if it was gloss or matte but I did like it. It is loud - but in a good way.


Awesome, thank you for that! I am leaning torwards loud, if nothing else I know which bike mine is in the pile at the rest stops easier  ty


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Did you get one? 

I'm going to test ride one this weekend. 
I prefer the black and white. 
The other, I agree with FS, it is blood orange, and flat. I think it looks pretty cool, but I think personally I'd get tired of it after a season.


----------



## Askeptic (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Maximum7,

I ended up getting the Red one. I think the Black one looks great to, especially with blue accents. I decided on Red personally because I prefer a matte finish over gloss. Can't go wrong with either as this bike is amazing. Definitely has the bang for the buck. Love the D-Fuse seat post and ride comfort... the speed is there when you apply the power as well. Hope you enjoy your test ride!


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

Askeptic said:


> Hi Maximum7,
> 
> I ended up getting the Red one. I think the Black one looks great to, especially with blue accents. I decided on Red personally because I prefer a matte finish over gloss. Can't go wrong with either as this bike is amazing. Definitely has the bang for the buck. Love the D-Fuse seat post and ride comfort... the speed is there when you apply the power as well. Hope you enjoy your test ride!


I have the 2015 Advanced Pro 0 (https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/defy-advanced-pro-0-2015 The black and blue one). I hate the D-Fuse seat post.. It was great, till I wanted to purchase a Weehoo ride behind bike trailer for my toddler.. They all clamp to the seat post, and none support a non standard seat post shape....


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Is there anything else I should know about the bike? 
So the seatpost is proprietary. I've heard the stems are too? 

I'm going to be using mine as a winter/rain bike only, so I'll put fenders on it and probably upgrade the wheels. How are the brakes? 

What size do you guys have, and do you know the weight?


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

The brakes are fine for mine. But they changed the specs of the AP0 between 15 and 16, mine came with hydraulic DI2, where as the 16's went back to mechanical, not sure if they still use the hydro discs (I suppose I could look at their web site) or mechanical ones.

I do not believe the Stems are proprietary, you can install any stem and handlebars on them. As far as I know, it is just the seat post.


----------



## Askeptic (Jan 3, 2017)

They have through axels so if you are going to use it on a trainer you need one that supports that. Giant made the decision to better support their hydraulic disk brakes and power transfer. I find my disk brakes to be great. There are braze on for the fender mount you mentioned. I got a large, not sure of the exact weight but it felt the same as the cannondale synapse I had tested. The Specialized Roubaix may of felt slightly lighter, but the Giant has disk brakes....

Not sure if it is true, but I think Giant also has proprietary handlebar stems. (not positive)


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The '17's have hydro brakes, which I am happy about. My current rain bike is mech. disc and they suck. 
I know they have thru axles too, which bums me a bit as my newer Ksyrium Pro discs are QR, and I wanted to keep them. 

Thanks guys for your input. I appreciate it.


----------



## Durt (Jul 28, 2008)

What size tires are you running on your 2017 Defy? How big do you think you can go?
I'm looking at a 2018 Advanced 1 with discs. 32's will fit, was curious about 35's.


----------

